# Could Use Some Good Vibes



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Caniche, big hugs and positive vibes winging their way across the Atlantic to you right now!! Hopefully it is nothing. :fingers-crossed:

Can't work out how long it is until 9.30 over there (maths NOT my strong point lol) but please keep us updated.

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oh Caniche, big hugs and positive vibes winging their way across the Atlantic to you right now!! Hopefully it is nothing. :fingers-crossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! 9:30 is about an hour away. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Ryker!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it is nothing major, and sending hugs for both of you.


----------



## Marmalade (Oct 8, 2013)

Aww, I hope Ryker is okay. Sending good vibes and happy thoughts your way. Love the name by the way - I loved Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...hoping it's just a minor infection and can be cleared up. Lots of positive vibes headed your way. These dogs cause us so much worry, don't they. (hugs)


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Good vibes!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

And more good vibes. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sending you lots of vibes ummmmmmm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Waiting to here good news about Ryker, hoping to soon. Paws crossed in New Jersey! :clover:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally I have a chance to update...it's been a crazy emotional day and I'm weary down to the core of me.

I tend to overthink and over-worry when it comes to my dogs. When I saw Ryker's cloudy eye this morning, I immediately thought the worst. Then, after some online searching and a mental talk-down, I had convinced myself that it was just a scratch from playing with the other dogs.

By the time I had made it to the vet at 9:30 Eastern this morning, I was feeling optimistic. Imagine how quickly my world came crashing down when I was told that my active 3 year old boy (my very first dog that has been solely mine) has juvenile cataracts. My best friend is going blind.

Luckily, he is not in any pain right now. But he has little vision in his left eye and another cataract is developing in his right. 

The terrifying thing is that juvenile cataracts can develop in as little as 24 hours - which is exactly what happened. Ryker went to bed fine and woke up blind.

I've heard all day that dogs are remarkably resilient and can bounce back from some severe illnesses. Which I know to be true. But it doesn't make Ryker's condition any less heartbreaking to me. 

We have an appointment to see a specialist who can perform surgery (which is $2000 an eye) on Friday morning. I'm hoping he will be a good candidate for surgery and that the universe will give me some amount of fortune where I can work out a way to pay for it. 

I wanted to give you all an update and thank you all for your well-wishes. I appreciate it immensely. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little guy! I am sorry.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, Caniche, I've been checking back all day. I'm so, so sorry this isn't the good news we've all been hoping for. You and Ryker will be in my thoughts.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i find this so difficult to understand. my own dog is now 16+ and his blindness has been coming on for several years, so at least there has been time to prepare. i haven't really moved any furniture in the house for quite awhile now. i think he was depressed for awhile; he was always more sight than smell oriented. now he is bouncing to his food dish again when it contains something he especially likes. let us know how the prognosis for surgery goes. wishing for the best outcome for you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - what a devastating shock for both of you. I do hope that surgery proves both possible and successful. More hugs to both of you; you will come through this together.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Caniche, I am sorry to hear that Ryker has juvenile cataracts. I can imagine how upsetting it is for you. (((Hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for this news. It sounds like your vet suspects Ryker has non-dissolving cataracts. I am going to focus my hopes on the specialist saying Ryker is an_ ideal_ candidate for surgery, and he goes on to have an outstanding result. How I wish this wasn't happening to him, and you! Hang in there as best you can.:hug:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry...such sad news.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness what a shock for you. Unbelievable that something of this magnitude can happen so fast. Our hearts ache for you and praying for good results on Friday. We 'll be holding your hand in spirit.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

All good wishes for Riker and you. I do hope that he is a good candidate for surgery and will retain some sight.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that is upsetting. I do hope he is a good candidate. I can't help to think your quick response can only help his chances of a successful outcome. Reading this thread I was expecting it to be be something minor, how shocking that this could happen so fast.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Caniche, I am so sorry! 

It is a scary diagnosis! I remember when my childhood poodle presented with cataracts at 6 years old. I cried and cried (I was 6 too) because I thought we would have to put her to sleep. Remember this was 42 years ago and medicine has come a LONG way. Niki was not a candidate for surgery because she had PRA as well. 

Well Niki lived to be 21 years old and was a very happy girl the whole time. If you didn't see her eyes you would have no idea she was blind. She had a wonderful life. 

You hang in there, you have tons of support here!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your boy. Eye surgeons preform miracles now and I am sure that successful surgeries will have him on top of his game very soon. Please keep us updated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh No!!! Poor poor Ryker. I am so sorry this is happening to him, I could only imagine how frightened he must have been and how frightening it is for you. Thank goodness he has such a wonderful mommy that was able to act quickly and get him to the vet. I hope he is a good candidate for surgery and can't wait to hear how it goes at the specialist. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for him, and you will both be in my prayers. Big hugs to you and Ryker from all 4 of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, that is a sucker punch, out of the blue! Did not know that JC could appear so quick, without warning! Will be praying for great results when you go to specialist! Hang in there, we are all pulling for you and Ryker!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Caniche!!!! So so sorry to hear this.........my thoughts and prayers that he will be a good candidate and will have many sighted years with you! All finger and toes crossed while waiting for your update!!!!!!

P.S. There's a 95% success rate that vision can be restored to normal with the surgery!!!!! 'Good Odds' I'd say!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, I can't imagine how upsetting this is for you. I do hope you get good news from the surgeon on Friday and that the prognosis for him retaining some vision is good. I do know that dogs can do very well adjusting to loss of vision, just don't move the furniture.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Poor little guy! How scary  I hope the surgery works for him. Hugs to you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Caniche I am so sorry to hear this. I was really hoping it would turn out to be something of nothing - you must feel absolutely flattened.

Please do let us know what the specialist says - you know we are all rooting for Ryker, and sending support and love to you all x


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh heavens! That is such sad news about Ryker. I have never heard about this condition before in dogs. Sending lots of prayers & hugs your way.
Sylvia & the girls. :hug:


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Ryker. It must have been scary waking up to find him like you did. I'm sure the surgeon will be able to help him. Try not to worry too much until your appointment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Kimmie said:


> I'm so sorry about Ryker. It must have been scary waking up to find him like you did. I'm sure the surgeon will be able to help him. Try not to worry too much until your appointment.


Kimmie you are a very generous soul! I hope the poodle powers that be send a lovely healthy pup your way very soon.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Chelly and I are sending our positive poodle thoughts your way as well.
Hang in there until your appointment and hopefully things will work out for the best. Big hugs to you!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending positive vibes your way. Hoping the specialist will be able to return everything to normal again. Best of Luck


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Am so sorry,how awful for you and little Ryker. Hope you get on well at the specialist on Friday and they can successfully operate. Hugs and prayers to you both. Xx


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Ryker. Wishing that it all works out for the little guy.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I am thinking about you and Ryker and wishing you the best & that Ryker is an outstanding candidate for surgery ~~~ lucky dog who has such a caring owner !

I took a cursory look at the prognosis for dogs that undergo this surgery :

"Up to 95 percent of all juvenile cataract surgeries provide outstanding results. In a successful cataract surgery, a dog's vision is restored to normal." 

YES !!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no. I am so sorry that it wasn't something simple. I do hope that the surgery can be done. It is indeed very expensive. But wow, the prognosis being what it is, sure sounds good. It's amazing how that happened so quickly. My thoughts are with you while this is further evaluated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> I am thinking about you and Ryker and wishing you the best & that Ryker is an outstanding candidate for surgery ~~~ lucky dog who has such a caring owner !
> 
> I took a cursory look at the prognosis for dogs that undergo this surgery :
> 
> ...


I hope that everything nu2poodles found comes to apply to Ryker's situation.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Caniche*: Just want to wish you good luck at the veterinary ophthalmologist's tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and little Ryker and will look for an update. :clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending good vibes to you, as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, we will be very hopeful to see that the ophthalmologist has a good paln for Ryker.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your warm wishes! We have our appointment tomorrow in the morning...(almost 12 hours from now). I've been doing so much research that I dream about cataracts. *sigh* The harrowing efforts of owning dogs.... 

The place I am going to tomorrow is 30 minutes away. There's another place that does the cataract surgery (Cornell, I'm sure some of you know it, it's pretty popular) that is 2 hours and 15 minutes away. So I'll be doing some comparing and contrasting after tomorrow's visit.

Thanks again for all the love and support sent our way. It means the world to me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i was about to post asking if anyone had heard from you. our hearts are with you. please keep us informed.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

More good wishes flying your way for sweet Ryker. 

Hang in there, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no, poor Ryker and poor you too with all the stress! I had no idea juvenile cataracts could develop so quickly. 

I hope everything goes well at your appointment today and that Ryker will be able to have surgery. Tika and I are keeping our paws and fingers crossed for Ryker. :fingers-crossed:


----------

